# Chicago Union Station Metropolitan Lounge During Pandemic



## Chicago Transfer (Jul 10, 2020)

I have a 5 hour layover from a regional to long distance train at Chicago Union Station in a few days and wonder what it's like at the Metropolitan Lounge during the pandemic. Is food available? Will it be uncrowded and I'll have a safe place to wait? Are they doing a thorough cleaning job? Does someone still escorting you to the train? (I have a sleeper.) If anyone has spent time there in the past few months, your insights will be appreciated. I'll be there all afternoon.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 10, 2020)

Read the posts linked below. In fact, you might find the entire thread interesting.





__





CZ CHI-RNO and back for Jul 4th weekend: What should I document?


I think this will be my 4th of 5th trip on the CZ, again in a roomette. Leaving CHI on 7/1 and returning 7/6. I'm pretty sure all meals will still be served in my room, but what I'm wondering is how they'll manage the lounge car. A recent YT video shows that the dining and lounge cars are...




www.amtraktrains.com









__





CZ CHI-RNO and back for Jul 4th weekend: What should I document?


I think this will be my 4th of 5th trip on the CZ, again in a roomette. Leaving CHI on 7/1 and returning 7/6. I'm pretty sure all meals will still be served in my room, but what I'm wondering is how they'll manage the lounge car. A recent YT video shows that the dining and lounge cars are...




www.amtraktrains.com









__





CZ CHI-RNO and back for Jul 4th weekend: What should I document?


I think this will be my 4th of 5th trip on the CZ, again in a roomette. Leaving CHI on 7/1 and returning 7/6. I'm pretty sure all meals will still be served in my room, but what I'm wondering is how they'll manage the lounge car. A recent YT video shows that the dining and lounge cars are...




www.amtraktrains.com









__





CZ CHI-RNO and back for Jul 4th weekend: What should I document?


I think this will be my 4th of 5th trip on the CZ, again in a roomette. Leaving CHI on 7/1 and returning 7/6. I'm pretty sure all meals will still be served in my room, but what I'm wondering is how they'll manage the lounge car. A recent YT video shows that the dining and lounge cars are...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## PVD (Jul 10, 2020)

Last time I was there, nobody was using the upstairs part. Don't know if it is open now, but it was sure a quiet respite for me.


----------



## bms (Jul 12, 2020)

I was there Friday. The lounge is open as normal but the upstairs is closed, and as far as food and drinks, there was only bottled water available. The downstairs wasn't too crowded.


----------



## Woodcut60 (Jul 12, 2020)

PVD said:


> Last time I was there, nobody was using the upstairs part. Don't know if it is open now, but it was sure a quiet respite for me.


Same for me. I had the whole upstairs part for myself.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 12, 2020)

Upstairs is my favorite part of the lounge. Bummer it’s closed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 12, 2020)

Is the Shower still Open for use???


----------



## PaulM (Aug 9, 2020)

I used the shower after my delayed Spring biketrain trip. I don't remember the date; but it was sometime in June.


----------

